# indigo plus toystencil anyone?



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,

I bought a few modena's in strange colors.
One is a bronze looking blackish pigeon. Modena bronze comes to mind.
The other one is similar but silver looking instead of bronze.
That last color reminds me of pure (not heterozygous) indigo andalusion, but also of pheasant pigeons or svaber pigeons (toy stencil with silver neck pattern).

So is it possible to have the (bronze) to white toy stencils markings on a andalusian blue or another indigo pattern?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

you mean like an argent modena?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There's no reason why it couldn't be. Pictures would help a lot.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Henke,

The self-coloured toy stencil andalusian is taken from the internet. The two pied birds are indigo with toy stencil, bred on a farm from some of my birds. I think the first bird is spread and the second checker.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I also cannot think of any reason why toy stencil would express differently on blue indigo spread than on blue spread, as is evidenced by indigobob's pictures. The pictures should answer your question.

Full toy stencil is not common in modenas though (unless you're talking about german modenas), although argent modenas are toy stencil. I think those are rare, even in the US. Also, I do not think that indigo is commmon in modenas either. As Becky (maryofexeter) said, pictures are usually much easier to identify.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, did not expect this!
Great photos and feedback 










Will try to make a photo of the silver one. Meanwhile it is on this photo:









Henk


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

The first bird is heterozygous indigo T-pattern checker, the second bird is homozygous indigo and spread.

Indigo/andalusian and argent (toy stencil) Modenas are regularly exhibited in the UK.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks. Never expected that indigo would look so typically bronze... 

I would like to see those argent modena's


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

This link to the Yahoo Pigeon genetics group shows a nice "argent". The photo shows a UK bred "argent".

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/...&t=directory&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=dir&slk=38


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

indigobob said:


> Indigo/andalusian and argent (toy stencil) Modenas are regularly exhibited in the UK.


I hate being out of the loop here on the southern tip of Africa!

I keep forgetting the size of the pigeon fancy in Europe and on the British isles. Nothing is really rare there!


----------

